# Day Vs. Night



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I would like to know your thoughts on fishing in the ocean and bays during the day time vs. night time? From what I read, fish are more available at night. Is fishing during the daytime in this season that bad? What about larger fish? I guess I will learn in time...

I am thinking of going fishing around 10 AM on Thursday morning at Sandy Hook. I guess throwing bunker or eels off the beach is my best shot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

IMHO, not true. I think it depends on where you fish. At least that has been my experience. Some places are better than others. Species also determines when to fish.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well if your going for stripers, you might be better off fishing the surf at night. blues early late and day


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

At this time of year I assume you're looking for Bass. You can catch stripers during the day, but most of the bigger ones seem to be taken at night, or just at dusk or dawn. I usually use eels at night around lights and structure, and clams and bunker during the day. There are plenty of Tog around on the rocks right now too. I usually do better with them during the day. good luck.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

For larger predator fish-- I do think low-light conditions help. That doesn't mean you should avoid daylight fishing, but cloudy overcast days are usually better than bright sunny ones-- especially in shallower surf areas.

I think tidal movement is just as, if not more important than light conditions-- I like it when the tidal movement coincides with early morning (sunrise) or dusk (sunset). 

As with everything fishing there is no hard and fast rule- the specific area you are fishing may exhibit different tendencies than other locations, so take the time to learn the habits of the specific species and area you are targeting-- and even that will likely change seasonally, so you have to be willing to adapt.


Short answer--on longer trips I fish at night and catch some naps during the day-- the fish don't sleep---neither should you .


----------

